# Intimacy and Hysterectomy



## timjones (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife just last week had a hysterectomy. I know that she cannot have anything inserted in there for 6 weeks or so. I wouldn't think she should have any type of sex for a while. Her healing is what is most important here. The question I have are what can her and I do together that while may not be a sexual bonding experience will still be intimate and special for both of us to share and experience together?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just had that done recently as well. The hospital told me 6 weeks. But my doc told me 10. The risk was not large. But the consequences of a problem we so bad that she felt that it was important to have the risk go to as close to zero as possible...

And for those 10 weeks, truth be told, I wish my husband would have just layed off. Now *I* was the one who set the tone of we can do other things, yadda yadda. So I am not bothered by his not laying off. But honestly there is no "connection" in bjs. Rubbing around did nothing. I just wanted to shut down. For me, the best bonding experience would have been nonsexual cuddling and ... I don't know, a game of Uno.

Six weeks is a long time. But it is not a lifetime.

After the six weeks, depending on your size, you may not go back to full speed ahead. There are definitely times and positions that cause me grief. (In my case the cervix was taken as well. I have no idea what the impact would be if she keeps/kept her cervix.)


----------



## snowbird (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a radical hysterectomy when I was 27 and my cervix was taken as well. My healing time was about 8 weeks and it was very frustrating to my fiance (now husband). I know sex was not a possibility at the time, so my husband took that time to talk intimately about all the things we want and like and planned for the day that I was able and interested in being physical. I will say that I had zero interest in anything physical at all. My husband was very very patient with me, but I urge you to stay intimate by communicating...looking back, that was the most rewarding for both of us. Good luck.


----------

